# Acer VG270UP, Flackern mit Fragmenten bei 144 Hz



## Lion_Sin_Escanor (4. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir einen Acer VG270UP zugelegt und folgendes Problem hat sich ergeben:

Es flackern im Betrieb bei 144 Hz kurz zeitig immer wieder Fragmente aus weißen Längsstreifen auf (werde versuche ein Bild davon zu machen), sowohl auf dem Windows Desktop als auch in Spielen.

System:
GPU - Gigabyte RTX 2070 Gaming OC
Motherboard - MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON 
Windows 10
GeForce Game Ready Driver Version:  419.17
Anschluss über Displayport

Was habe ich bisher herausgefunden:

Bei 120 Hz besteht das Problem nicht mehr. 
Bei Hertzzahlen über 140 Hz schwangt das Ergebnis.

Ich habe es mit drei verschieden Displayportkabeln (auch das mit gelieferte und ein hochwertiges) versucht an verschieden Ports der GPU und verschiedenen PC´s (Asus ROG-STRIX-RTX2070-O8G-Gaming OC Edition) hier bei schwangt das Ergebnis bei 144 Hz ist jedoch nie ganz weg.

Ebenfalls verändert sich die Stärke des Problems meiner Meinung nach negativ, bei einschalten der Funktion Super Sharpness.
Das aktivieren oder deaktivieren der Freesync Funktion in den Monitoreinstellungen und der G-Sync Funktion in der Nvidiaeinstellungen hat möglicher weiße auch Auswirkungen, kann ich aber nicht sicher beurteilen, da das Ergebnis schwankt.

Nochmal zur verdeutlich der Fehler besteht jedoch nur bei über 140 Hz, also bei 120 Hz sind alle Funktionen ohne Probleme möglich.

Der Fehler besteht auch bei betrieb von einem oder zwei Monitoren also kann das auch ausgeschlossen werden.

Nun meine Fragen:

Gibt es hier zu Erfahrungen? Handelt es sich hier um ein vermutlich defektes Gerät oder um ein Softwareproblem/Treiber oder sonstige Hardwareprobleme.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## propa (4. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe den gleichen Monitor und bei mir besteht das Problem mit einer GTX1080 oder RTX2080 nicht (eventuell mal ein anderes Displayportkabel versucht wenn es bei 120Hz funktioniert)*?

EDIT:* habe überlesen dass du schon 3 probiert hast.

Ich denke da stimmt was mit dem Monitor nicht. Eventuell mal eigene Auflösung erstellen mit 143,9 Hz und nochmal probieren.


----------



## Lion_Sin_Escanor (4. März 2019)

Hallo,

ja das hab ich mittlerweile auch schon probiert mit den eigenen Werten. Hab diverse Werte zwischen 120 und 144 Hertz getestet. Und das Ergebnis schwankt soll heißen es sieht bei dem ein oder anderen Wert eine ganze Zeit lang stabil aus und dann passiert es doch mal wieder z. B. Wenn man eine Anwendung startet oder wenn man Neustart. Aber was mich halt wundert ist, dass es wenn die Spielereien wie G-Sync usw. deaktiviert sind die 144 Hz gehen sollten.


----------



## Lion_Sin_Escanor (4. März 2019)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an dich propa und zwar läuft bei dir G-Sync auch ohne Probleme. Und hast du die G-Sync Pendeldemo dies bezüglich schonmal laufen lassen um sicher zu sein das es wirklich an ist?


----------



## propa (5. März 2019)

Hallo,

Ja habe ich und beim Pendel-Demo ist GSync ist auch sofort der Punkt drinnen wenn ich Freesync an habe.
Also alles in allem habe ich keine deiner Fehler die du beschreibst daher vermute ich dass dein Monitor einen Schuss weg hat wenn du das alles schon probiert hast.


----------



## Genadio (5. März 2019)

VG270UP / XV272UP Flickering Issue. All innolux panels affected? Acer please respond. — Acer Community
Having flickering/artifacting issues with my new Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx — Acer Community
Acer Nitro VG270UP flickering on Innolux panels. Is everyone experiencing this? Switching quietly from AUO to Innolux on this model without proper QC really puts Acer in a bad position. : Monitors
Acer VG270UP random vertical lines : Monitors
I hatte das gleisch Problem mit den zwei VG270UP und mit dem XV272Up. Habe alle zurück geschickt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2019)

Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem XV272UP.


----------



## Lion_Sin_Escanor (6. März 2019)

Danke an alle für die Infos werde das Gerät ebenfalls zurück geben.


----------



## goede (6. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem XV272UP.[/QUOT
> 
> Hallo kannst uns oder mir sonst was sagen zu den Monitor? Tests gibs ja nicht wirklich viele
> wegen Lichthöffe Belichtung Schlieren und das ganze zeug?


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2019)

Backlightbleeding ist halt Glückssache, bei meinem aber definitiv vorhanden.
Schlieren sind weniger als bei SVA, aber mehr als bei AHVA.
Farben sind ziemlich kräftig.
Glow hat er gefühlt mehr als AHVA.


----------



## propa (7. März 2019)

Stimme JoM79 zu ich habe einen leichten aber zum glück nur grauen Lichthof unten Links bei meinem VG207UP 
der ja das gleiche Inno Panel hat, aber gefühlt besser als die ganzen Schrottigen HUAs davor die da verbaut waren.
Ich finde auch sehr gutes Ghosting auf Standard leichtes Overshooting aber alles in allen für das Geld ein super Gerät. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich mir den Gigabyte AD27QD holen da ich ihn mal gesehen hatte aber 299 Euronen mehr ist es mir
dann doch nicht wert gewesen da hat mich der Acer überrascht.


----------



## Genadio (7. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem XV272UP.



Was ist Produktionsdatum deines xv272up (dahinter geschrieben)? Meinen wurde im November 2018 hergestellt und hatte dieses Problem.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2019)

Kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, da er vorhin zurück ging.


----------



## Genadio (7. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, da er vorhin zurück ging.



Wegen Blb und Glow?


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2019)

Wegen beidem.


----------



## goede (8. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wegen beidem.



Und jetz? Kommt nochmal der selbe oder wechselt tu zu ein anderen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2019)

Zu was anderem.


----------



## goede (8. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zu was anderem.



Anderen Monitor meinte ich. Anderes Model-Marke


----------



## Berky (13. März 2019)

@Jom, hat der XV272UP mehr geschliert als dein voriger MSI VA? Welcher war das nochmal gleich?


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2019)

Mein jetziger VA, MSI MPG27CQ.
Nein, weniger. 
Aber mehr als das AUO AHVA Panel.


----------

